
NASA Admits Alcubierre Drive Initiative - ca98am79
http://intellihub.com/2013/05/29/nasa-admits-alcubierre-drive-initiative-faster-than-the-speed-of-light/
======
egsec
"I understand how the engines work now. It came to me in a dream. The engines
don't move the ship at all. The ship stays where it is and the engines move
the universe around it." ―Cubert Farnsworth

[<http://futurama.wikia.com/wiki/Dark_Matter_Engine>]

